# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Help!

## Asia

hey guys, just wanting to plan something in asia, do a little packpacking type thing-never really travelled before.  just wondering if any of you guys had any ideas-like travel companies etc.....the problem is i'd be doing it alone, so ideally i'd want to meet some people quite quickly on arrival etc.

----------

